# Virgin America vs Jet Blue.



## John Cummings (Jun 3, 2010)

I am currently searching for flights for our upcoming trip for Southern California to New York City. I have narrowed it down to either Virgin America or Jet Blue. We have flown on Jet Blue but have no experience with Virgin America. They both have acceptable non-stop schedules but Virgin is $100 cheaper r/t for 2 people.

Comfort and service is more important to us than saving $100. Could you good folks familiar with Virgin America and Jet Blue give me your opinion on which is the best. Does Virgin America charge for checked bags?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2010)

We just flew them and first class seems to be very comfortable. We flew regular class and everything was great. In regular class, you will have to buy your meal which we did. We did an open jaw and landed 40 minutes early from New York City back to LAX.

I know that you are not interested but they have Internet on the plane. It made the trip go so much faster with my iPhone connected to this forum and other web pages too. 

PS. Here are the charges for the baggage fees. According to this, we paid $20. First class is free to a certain limit.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2010)

Virgin America is my new favorite airline. Haven't had one in a while, so I'm pleased. Of course, i haven't flown jetblue yet. I'm on a Virgin flight right now from the east coast and the Internet access is faster than in some hotels I've stayed at in the last year! From what I hear, jetblue and virgin offer very similar amenities, and you probably won't go wrong with either.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 14, 2010)

Jetblue doesn't charge for the first bag.  That's a big plus to me. They also don't have internet for fee or other.  They do have free snacks and drinks.

I like Virgin's media better, but maybe not enough to differentiate.  I do like their airports a little better, but there are so few.  

Hopefully both succeed long term.  They are better than most.


----------



## Helene4 (Jun 16, 2010)

Virgin America...hands down. Their interactive games make my 5 hour flight go very quickly.


----------



## GregGH (Jun 16, 2010)

I get very few chances to fly VA -- but the one time we upgraded to First Class for not much $$ -- OMG ... 2 complaints .... flying  from LAS to SFO -

1) -- we could not reach the pouch on the seat ahead of us 

2)-- flight was TOO SHORT - we urged the stewardess to tell the captain to circle - we had THAT MUCH fun on that flight.

We flew to LAS from DTW and back Delta first class - a poor comparison -- VA has a fan in me

Greg


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 17, 2010)

I've flown both...VA is a better flight experience that Jet Blue. 

I had the opportunity to fly them last fall LAX to JFK rt and it was a very nice flight.   Jet Blue's prices while good a few years back are not the bargin they used to be.  

VA has my vote.


----------

